# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  Diseñan un sistema que convierte las aguas residuales de la agricultura en bioplásticos

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Mar, 29 mar, 2011

Depuración, Destacados
Científicos de la Universidad de Granada han diseñado un sistema que permite convertir las aguas residuales procedentes de la agricultura en bioplásticos, a través del uso de bacterias fijadoras de nitrógeno que almacenan los biopolímeros. Los investigadores han logrado obtener plásticos de propiedades análogas a los polímeros termoplásticos procedente del petróleo, a partir de una biotecnología fermentativa aplicada a aguas residuales procedentes de la obtención del aceite de oliva (alpeorujo).

Teniendo en cuenta el encarecimiento del precio del petróleo, esta técnica puede tener un enorme impacto económico, según sus creadores. Además, permite dar una solución al tratamiento de un residuo que en nuestro país genera un volumen de 5 millones de metros cúbicos anuales, y se concentra solo en un periodo limitado del año (la campaña olivarera en los meses de noviembre y diciembre).

El alpeorujo genera importantes efectos medioambientales, sobre todo en la alteración de la fertilidad del suelo y la liberación de compuestos tóxicos a la atmósfera.

Las bacterias fijadoras de nitrógeno de vida libre de la familia de las Pseudomonadaceae (Azotobacter sp) son capaces de almacenar, por vía intracelular, biopolímeros (polihidroxialcanoátos) de propiedades plásticas análogas a las de algunos polímeros termoplásticos procedentes del petróleo. Los científicos de la UGR han aprovechado este metabolismo para conseguir una viable y optimizada producción de biopolímeros a través de la valorización de agua residual agrícola de gran impacto medioambiental (debido a su carga órganica y fitotoxicidad) en algunas áreas de Andalucía, como es el alpeorujo.
Proceso completo

Desde ensayos de laboratorio y a través de un proceso de escalado hasta la planta piloto, los investigadores de la Universidad de Granada han intentado optimizar la producción de bioplástico con una investigación aplicativa de carácter colaborativo con otros centros de investigación europeos, Instituto Ingeniería Química de la University of Patras-Grecia y Labor (Laboratorio di Investigación Industrial)- Roma-Italia.

Este trabajo ha demostrado que, con un tratamiento anáerobico preliminar de diluiciones de alpeorujo, el sustrato venía facilmente metabolizado por parte de un inóculo selectivo de Azotobacter sp que, en condiciones aeróbicas, está en grado de almacenar una cantidad optimizada de biopolímeros de propiedades plásticas. Además de la producción de este bioplástico, este bioproceso diseñado en la UGR permite el tratamiento y la reducción del poder eco-toxicológico de manera notable (de más del 30%).

La investigación ha corrido a cargo de Federico Cerrone, del Instituto del Agua de la Universidad de Granada. Parte de estos resultados han sido publicados en las revistas Starch/Starke y Journal of Microbiology and biotechnology.

Más información:

Federico Cerrone

Instituto del Agua

Universidad de Granada
Telefono: 958248019

Email: fcerrone@ugr.es

----------


## perdiguera

El alpeorujo, también llamado alpechín, es uno de los mayores problemas de contaminación derivados de las labores agropecuarias, juntamente con los purines.
Si han encontrado una solución al problema y encima le pueden sacar rendimiento, miel sobre hojuelas.

----------


## No Registrado

Me he metido aqui y no se como, yo no tengo estudios y no se nada de nada, pero hay una cuestion que les quiero preguntar y comentar.Ustedes siempre estan estudiando y me parece muy bien lo que hacen, me imagino que asi tendremos menos basura, pero la cuestion es..A quien no le interesa el reciclage??Por que se paga para que se inventen cosas y mas cosas que luego la mitad de la gente se cansa de hacer??
Miren ustedes he estado en Alemania, y no he visto una simple botella de plastico en la basura, por un motivo... en todos los supermercados hay unas maquinas para que las metas, te dan un vale y se descuentan en la compra o bien te las pagan, da igual que sean de plastico o de vidrio, eso es obrar con inteligencia, y mas como esta la economia.
Si esas maquinas se pusieran aqui en nuestro pais, habria menos basura y las amas de casa como yo estariamos mas contentas en el supermercado. De que sirven los contenedores en la calle,( de carton, vidrio), si como ya sabemos por las noches vienen unos cuantos a llevarselos para venderlos por su cuenta y encima muchas veces se les rompen las cosas y lo dejan todo tirado.
Bueno esto es un comentario, como ya les he dicho yo no entiendo de nada, pero ustedes si.
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Darte la bienvenida y decirte que éste foro puede ser también tuyo...
Yo personalmente estoy completamente de acuerdo con todo lo que dices y esas máquinas harían una labor mucho más importante que la invasión en nuestras calles de contenedores azules, amarillos y verdes... ya que muchos sólo los utilizan para gamberradas y muy pocos para su verdadero uso...
Hace poco estuve en Noruega y en los super te cobran los envases y no veas como funcionan esas máquinas...
Esperemos que el gobierno español busque soluciones al escaso reciclaje que existe en España y copie modelos más eficaces...

----------


## ben-amar

Lo de las maquinas seria una solucion , la mas eficaz seria que nosotros mismo fuesemos mas cIvilizados, TODOS.
Un saludo

----------

